# After 40yo TRT eye opener



## Steele Ice (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok guys I'm 47yo and have been on TRT off and on for the last 10 years.  I'm on a prescribed dose of 100mg of Test Cyp a week.  I have gone up to 200mg per week on my on.  I recently decided to start a cycle with Test E at 500mg weekly and EQ 600mg weekly.  Lets just get the expected stuff out the way.  Yes my strength and endurance in the gym are way up.  Same for my sex drive.  The thing that blew me away was just how good I feel.  Like I had totally forgotten what a "sense of well being" was as I hadn't felt it since like my early 30's.  I mean at first I thought I had taken some opiate or some ish because of just how good I felt.  It made me really realize how shitty I've been feeling for the last decade even being on TRT.  I just thought life, work stress was the reason I felt the way I did not low T.

Also my sleep has literally been night and day.  I can sleep for like 7 or 8 hours now as opposed to waking up every 2-3 hours each night.  Being pissed at my wife because she can seemingly sleep forever although she is 11 years younger than me.  These two things alone are ****ing awesome !!! Stuff I had taken for granted and thought that I could never enjoy again.

Any way, how do I ever go back to Test 100mg per week after this cycle is over ?  Also how to I tell my doc that 100mg of Test aint cutting it ?


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2020)

Steele Ice said:


> Ok guys I'm 47yo and have been on TRT off and on for the last 10 years.  I'm on a prescribed dose of 100mg of Test Cyp a week.  I have gone up to 200mg per week on my on.  I recently decided to start a cycle with Test E at 500mg weekly and EQ 600mg weekly.  Lets just get the expected stuff out the way.  Yes my strength and endurance in the gym are way up.  Same for my sex drive.  The thing that blew me away was just how good I feel.  Like I had totally forgotten what a "sense of well being" was as I hadn't felt it since like my early 30's.  I mean at first I thought I had taken some opiate or some ish because of just how good I felt.  It made me really realize how shitty I've been feeling for the last decade even being on TRT.  I just thought life, work stress was the reason I felt the way I did not low T.
> 
> Also my sleep has literally been night and day.  I can sleep for like 7 or 8 hours now as opposed to waking up every 2-3 hours each night.  Being pissed at my wife because she can seemingly sleep forever although she is 11 years younger than me.  These two things alone are ****ing awesome !!! Stuff I had taken for granted and thought that I could never enjoy again.
> 
> Any way, how do I ever go back to Test 100mg per week after this cycle is over ?  Also how to I tell my doc that 100mg of Test aint cutting it ?



Doesn’t sound right to me. 

I don’t feel much difference between trt and cycles. And I felt like death pre trt. 

The mind is strong. 

Easily to feel good when you’re wrecking shit in the gym. Doesn’t matter if you’re on drugs or not.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Doesn’t sound right to me.
> 
> I don’t feel much difference between trt and cycles. And I felt like death pre trt.
> 
> ...



Jin hit the nail on the head.  Cycle, then go back to TRT.  I feel no different one way or the other.

Also, when my GP tries to tell me that I need to get off TRT and on SSRIs due to the dangers of TRT, I just ignore him now.  At one time, I told him I would rather TRT kill me than go back to living with low-T due to the fact that low-T was not a life worth living!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2020)

What feels great at 1st turn to feel like shit!

There is a reason people don't stay on high doses too long.

EQ in the long run with screw you up more then help you IMO.

You're just excited for the most part.

When I was competing 500mg a week was TRT for me.

As Jin said, I feel the same on 100mg a week as I did 500mg but once I went to 750mg a week and higher it didn't take long to feel like shit.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2020)

Have you fished around in between the 100 & 200 range for a sweet spot ? 

or just bumped it straight up from 100 to 200 ?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Have you fished around in between the 100 & 200 range for a sweet spot ?
> 
> or just bumped it straight up from 100 to 200 ?



I take 140mg................


----------



## Steele Ice (Feb 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Have you fished around in between the 100 & 200 range for a sweet spot ?
> 
> or just bumped it straight up from 100 to 200 ?



I went straight from 100 to 200.


----------



## Steele Ice (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't know what's what but It could be just the fact that I had stopped TRT for a while trying to have a little one and just being back on has me feeling better.  Could it be in my head, it could be.  I really don't care if I feel better and sleep better or think that I do is better than how I felt before I started.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2020)

If you don't go back to trt doses, systemic problems will start to creep in, like others stated. Chronic high blood pressure, elevated hematocrit, stuff that leads to heart attacks and/or strokes.

I'm also a 140 mg/week guy. I still feel good. Not as good as at higher doses, but definitely better than before trt. Find the sweet spot, but 500+600 definitely is not it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 16, 2020)

Since it is too late to edit my post, .43 ml of 200 mg/ml Cypionate every 3.5 days puts me around 1,000 total testosterone, 3.5 days after the last injection.  Sometimes I will flub the test and take all .86 ml 7 days before labs and sometimes I have to do it that way due to traveling for work.  

Oddly, the difference between a huge injection every 7 days and a smaller injection every 3.5 days is roughly 100 total testosterone measured on my labs.  The other downside to once per week injections is my SHBG, which is naturally high, tends to shoot up to the 50s or 60s whereas every 3.5 days will keep it in the mid 30s.  As a result, I try not to do the one injection per week thing that often because I'll end up with lower free testosterone if I follow that schedule for too long.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2020)

Steele Ice said:


> I went straight from 100 to 200.



try 150 for a few months then grab some blood work, & go from there.


----------



## Steele Ice (Feb 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If you don't go back to trt doses, systemic problems will start to creep in, like others stated. Chronic high blood pressure, elevated hematocrit, stuff that leads to heart attacks and/or strokes.
> 
> I'm also a 140 mg/week guy. I still feel good. Not as good as at higher doses, but definitely better than before trt. Find the sweet spot, but 500+600 definitely is not it.



I definitely will be going back to lower dosage. My point of the post was mainly about how 100mg wasn’t really cutting it for me. I will try pinning twice a week instead of once like I had been doing. Maybe it’s just having more stable Test levels than the sharp peaks.


----------



## Steele Ice (Feb 17, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> try 150 for a few months then grab some blood work, & go from there.




I will definitely try this bro but will split it up and pin twice a week instead of once.


----------



## Steele Ice (Feb 17, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Since it is too late to edit my post, .43 ml of 200 mg/ml Cypionate every 3.5 days puts me around 1,000 total testosterone, 3.5 days after the last injection.  Sometimes I will flub the test and take all .86 ml 7 days before labs and sometimes I have to do it that way due to traveling for work.
> 
> Oddly, the difference between a huge injection every 7 days and a smaller injection every 3.5 days is roughly 100 total testosterone measured on my labs.  The other downside to once per week injections is my SHBG, which is naturally high, tends to shoot up to the 50s or 60s whereas every 3.5 days will keep it in the mid 30s.  As a result, I try not to do the one injection per week thing that often because I'll end up with lower free testosterone if I follow that schedule for too long.



Thanx bro. Makes sense. I’ve been pinning twice a week with this cycle but normally once per week with TRT. Will change to twice weekly for TRT too.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 17, 2020)

Steele Ice said:


> I definitely will be going back to lower dosage. My point of the post was mainly about how 100mg wasn’t really cutting it for me. I will try pinning twice a week instead of once like I had been doing. Maybe it’s just having more stable Test levels than the sharp peaks.



Once a week is all you need, just dial in the dosage.

140mg week has me at last test 7 days after inject at 682ng, I'm 51 years old!


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2020)

TRT is about how you feel but for a Dr., it needs to be quantified with numbers. Those numbers are ranges and come from an average over a very large cross-section of men. Good luck telling your Dr. you feel good with a TT of 4,000 ng/dL. 

One problem with cycles, nothing is sustainable. Like mentioned, it's just not a healthy to be running 500mg forever but you know this. As much as it's important to be honest with your Dr., I would hesitate mentioning to him your cycle. That's me but you know your Dr. 


Unlike SFG, my valley to be at 700 takes 200 mg/wk. Where does that 100mg/wk put your TT?


----------



## GSgator (Feb 18, 2020)

Your running one of my favorite cycles


----------

